# Wire Floors in Cages



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all!

A group if 5 degu's have been handed in at the rescue and I have fallen in love (surprise surprise) and I am seriously considering taking them.

I've seen a cage I like but all levels have wire floors, does anyone have any suggestions on how I could cover the floors easily? How much roughly would your suggestions cost? I would only be taking them if I could cover the wire floor.

All help appreciated  

Swatts


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

I covered any wire floors with the "Chill and Chew grass mats" you do have to change them every so often but as goos eat anything and everything I found it was the safest option


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I covered any wire floors with the "Chill and Chew grass mats" you do have to change them every so often but as goos eat anything and everything I found it was the safest option


Wow thanks for the quick reply. Where did you get your mats from and how much? I know the sort of thing you mean, I bought one once as a toy for the piggers from pets at home but can't remember how much it was.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> Wow thanks for the quick reply. Where did you get your mats from and how much? I know the sort of thing you mean, I bought one once as a toy for the piggers from pets at home but can't remember how much it was.


These are the two that I used:

Chill 'n' Chew Mat - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies

Grassy Multi Mat - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies

They used to last around 3/4 months before I had to change them


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks B3rnie


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

What cage is it?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry I don't know the name of it.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Is it something like this?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yea similar. Not sure of the size of that 1 in the link but it's pretty much the same set-up. I've measured mine up and used the degu cage calculator things and it seems OK. It's just the wire floors that I can see is an issue.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've read that ceramic bathroom tiles are good to cover the wire floors. Was wondering how good that would actually be? I can see the appeal in summer but even with heating on in the winter wouldn't that stay quite cold for them to walk on?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a critter 3. IMO, it's only big enough for 4 degus and that would probablt be pushing it. It is prone to rusting, and is a royal pain in the ass to clean. You could look for an indoor aviary such as a Ferplast Duetto or Mito which are good degu cages. They don't come with shelves, but you can make your own from wood.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I had thought about an indoor aviary but (I know it will probably sound daft) but I can't really have anything on legs. The only space I have to put it where it will be Max proof is on the built in ledge in the animal room, if it's on legs I will have no chance of reaching up to the top of the cage.


I've just looked at the dimensions of the critter 3, the cage I'm looking at is the same layout but larger in width, depth and height.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

What about a John Hopewell cage? They come with wood shelves which could be painted with Japlac or Plasticote to water proof them. He also makes custom cages so you could get something that will be perfect for the space you've got.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

I can highly recommend John Hopwells cages, they are perfect for goo's 

I hate Critter 3's


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well after a lot of though and discussion I've decided to foster them for a few weeks before I go on holiday. That way I can work out how much more it is going to cost, consider different options such as buying in bulk and all that jazz. After I come back from holiday we'll be making a proper decision.

I'll definitely be taking some, but it will depend on the cost of keeping as to how many. I've also been 'window shopping' at other cages as well. The one that I can get now is suitable for the family of 5, but there are others that I like better (with a heavier blow to the pocket).

Will definitely consider the John Hopewell 1's though.


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

You can put some rubber floors or some wood floors


----------



## DeguFan (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi there,

For my degus, I bought a length of untreated pine from a diy shop and cut it into lengths. They make great shelves and they can chew them too. I also bought some stainless steel serving trays - they're super easy to clean! They're all secured in place with strong steel clamps (sort of heavy duty bull dog clips) which makes it easy to get them in and out for cleaning.

Hope that helps!


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know much about deegus, but I think cages are the same as dwarf hamsters. I have made a cool post, how to make a second floor to dwarf hamsters: Dwarf hamster cage homemade second floor

I hope it will help you 
Sorry about my grammar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

DwarfHam said:


> I don't know much about deegus, but I think cages are the same as dwarf hamsters. I have made a cool post, how to make a second floor to dwarf hamsters: Dwarf hamster cage homemade second floor
> 
> I hope it will help you
> Sorry about my grammar.


Sorry but Degu's housing requirements are nothing like a dwarf hamster


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Don't know if it's still relevant to you, but I covered my gerbils' wire floors with some perspex. I got it from this website, and you can get a quote of how much it would cost. I am quite happy with how it worked out, but the price was a lot, as they charge almost nothing for the sheet itself, but then charge a fortune for delivery, so up to you really!


----------

